# Eheim 2028 Flow



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Start up my Eheim 2028, great flow rate. Lasts 2 weeks, then flow drops drastically. 
Don't even need to clean it, but have to empty it of water and all pipes of water etc to I can re-prime. Re-prime, great flow rate for another 2 weeks. And the cycle continues!

As this is not due to muck (in filter or pipes), I can only assume air may be getting in? Any views? Anyone had this with their filters? My only though it to replace the main powerhead O ring?

Thanks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sorry you are having problems but need answers to the following questions first.

Is the filter new or used?

What media are you using and how is it stacked in the filter?

Where is the filter located in relation to your aquarium?

If you are able to post a picture of the filter in relation to your tank it might help in troubleshooting your problem.


----------



## 748johnd (Jun 30, 2007)

That's odd. I have an Eheim 2028 and I only clean it once every 6 months and even then the flow rate is still strong. I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm confused too....

Filter is used, about 2 years old.
Media is is a mix of new, and used Eheim Sustrat Pro (from my old ecco) in all baskets, 1 coarse blue sponge at the bottom. Then filter wool at the top. Exit runs though a UV only.

Pics of set up:


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

When was the last time you replaced the inserts that come with the filter?


----------



## addicted2cichlid (Apr 8, 2008)

i know this is a bit off topic but is that stand made to have the weight of ur aquarium on it, i wouldnt trust 4 1" boards to hold up a tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is a link to the filter manual, just scroll down to your model. http://www.eheim.de/eheim/inhalte/index.jsp?key=downloads_25071_ehen&list=afilter.

The main problem I see from your pic is that the output line is going downhill. You need to have it run straight up so you will need to relocate your UV as I assume it is on your output line. Eheim recommends a maximum height of 180 cms (70 3/4") between the water surface & filter base. This also takes into account the hose lengths.

There is also the possibility the filter wool is too thick in the top basket. You might want to consider using Eheim fine pad *above the handle *of the top basket instead. Depending on your bioload, you might be able to wash them out a few times before tossing them.

Also the Substrat Pro is only bio media. Eheim does recommend the bottom basket be filled with Ehfimech enough so the blue coarse pad can still be installed *under the handle*.

Keep us posted on what results you get.


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

_Britnick _- what do you mean by inserts? Media?? If so, blue pad 2 years old - Substrat Pro 50% new, 50% 2 years old.

_Addicted_ - yes, its the cabinet made for the tank. Rena Aqualife Classic 350... if they were too weak, I think Rena would have heard about it!

_Deeda_ I'll have a go at relocating the UV - not easy in a tight cabinet...! Experience says this could be a real problem, or are you just referring to best practice?
Re filter wool, I just cut my own from a big bag of wool so this could be a point. 
Re Ehfimech, whats the benefit rather than 100% Substrat Pro?

If any of these points were the cause of the issue, wouldn't flow always be slow, rtaher than it deterioating over 2 weeks??

Thanks all.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

not sure if this is relevant but my flow rate dropped right off on one of my eheim 2217's .

on closer inspection i notice that the impeller had fused to the spindel due to limescale buildup.

just what i had found.


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

impeller looks brand new - no issues there. thanks though


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Ehfimech helps to trap some of the larger particles due to the swirling of the water thru the cylindrical shapes before they reach the blue coarse pad. When I clean my 2028, I notice a lot of larger debris in the bottom section & in the coarse pad. Then I have 2 baskets filled with Substrat Pro & then the fine white pad. I get mostly fine debris trapped in that pad.

Have you always had this problem with the filter? Or is it sometime recently that it developed?

Where exactly are you putting the filter wool & how thick is the piece?

Are you putting the lattice screen on top of the wool or below it?

Also regarding the dip in the output hose, it is usually best practice to not do this because it does cause somewhat of a restriction & will reduce the flow somewhat.

Is that black box in the picture your UV unit?


----------



## rjtaylor (Jun 8, 2008)

Deeda said:


> Have you always had this problem with the filter? Or is it sometime recently that it developed?


Got the filter 2nd hand with the tank. Its a new set up for me. Was previously a discus set up (using only this filter so no reason to think it wasn't working well).



Deeda said:


> Where exactly are you putting the filter wool & how thick is the piece?
> 
> Are you putting the lattice screen on top of the wool or below it?


Thin peice to ensure coverage - no more than 1cm thick is my guess. I'm putting it on top of the top basket, then the plastic lattice on top - looks corect from the manual.



Deeda said:


> Also regarding the dip in the output hose, it is usually best practice to not do this because it does cause somewhat of a restriction & will reduce the flow somewhat.
> 
> Is that black box in the picture your UV unit?


Yes, the black box to the right of the filter. Again, this is how it was previously set up so confused if thats the issue. Does the ball in the outlet that is used to measure flow cause a slow down? I've ready many people get rid of it?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing everything right. What I am seeing is that the flow is good but slows down within two weeks of cleaning the filter. Once you change the filter wool, flow is good but eventually tapers off.

I never asked but what size is your tank? What kind of fish do you have? Is this the only filter on this tank?

I don't think the flow meter ball causes any noticeable flow slow down. I still have mine though it seems to be getting smaller since I bought the filter in 2005.

Is there a chance you could eliminate the UV for a couple weeks to see if that is the issue? Just a thought to narrow down what the problem is.


----------

